

Monitoring DreamHack – The World's Largest Digital Festival - bbrazil
http://prometheus.io/blog/2015/06/24/monitoring-dreamhack/

======
bbrazil
Generic SNMP support for Prometheus is ongoing, see [https://github.com/brian-
brazil/snmp_exporter](https://github.com/brian-brazil/snmp_exporter)

If anyone knows of a MIB-parsing library I can use in Python or Go I'd
appreciate a pointer (Mibble is GPLv2, which isn't compatible with the Apache
2.0 license Prometheus uses).

